

RFRA Legislation vs. Non-Discrimination Laws - datashovel

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aclu.org&#x2F;map&#x2F;non-discrimination-laws-state-state-information-map<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncsl.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;civil-and-criminal-justice&#x2F;state-rfra-statutes.aspx
======
datashovel
From the above referenced maps, it appears the following states are the
"offenders".

    
    
      alabama
      arizona
      arkansas
      florida
      idaho
      indiana
      kansas
      kentucky
      louisiana
      mississippi
      missouri
      oklahoma
      pennsylvania
      south carolina
      tennessee
      texas
      virginia

